# My dog suddenly started running and crying non-stop!



## twoboysindayard (Sep 2, 2011)

My dog suddenly started running around non-stop, crying, his tail down, even urinated at some point and we just couldn't seem to control him or stop him so we could check what was wrong!! I was just getting ready to take him to the vet but after about 15 minutes he stopped. He seems fine now and even before that incident. I don't see anything unusual in his behavior except that for the last 3 nights he's been barking a lot. 
Has anyone had this experience with their dogs before? My dog is a rottweiler and australian shepperd mix and he's 9 years old.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Get him checked by a vet including a complete geriatric blood workup.

Is there anyway he could have been electrocuted...chewed an electrical cord, had his tail fur accidentally go into an outlet? Is your house an older house? If so, there could be an electrical short somewhere where he is feeling the current through the floor/walls.

Is he an outside or inside dog? Could someone have shot him with a BB gun? It can be hard to see through all of the fur, plus hunting season just started in many places. Do you have feral pigs in your area? They can freak out dogs. Snakes?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Continuing on Nikes' idea, Could he have stepped on something small and sharp, Or could he have the start of arthritis? When my previous dog was 10 yo, he was chasing me around the yard, made a quick turn and yelped, looking at me as if I had beat him.... A few years later, we discovered that he was developing arthritis, and sometimes when he moved the right way, he'd get very sharp twinges.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

In addition the above good sugesstions, perhaps an insect sting?


----------



## apbrescue (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey everybody new to the group. Nice to meet you. My Aust-shep. did the same thing last night. She is always in the house with me or when out im with her. So Im stumped. I do live in an older house 106 year old in alameda calif. She kept digging in the carpet and winning , she is a very calm dog and doesnt do this kind of thing. She did poop in the middle of the night, it was very normal. She is not interested in food,(not normal) im giving her warm water for hyderation. What can I give her if she has a stomach ache? She is much better today, just laying next to me, not much crying, i heard 2 today. Thanks for your help. Robin


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Any chance you have squirrels or mice in the house? Hearing them moving around in a crawl space under house, or behind walls can make them dig. It's that time of year when rodents come inside.
Also static elec can shock them when the air is drier, and may cause behavior issues like the first poster.

A vet check is a good idea, if a dog acts unusual. For a dog that normally is interested in food, and suddenly isn't and is yelping randomly, I'd definitely see a vet. Better now, than trying to get in over a weekend when everyone is closed. Emergency vets are a lot more expensive.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

My dog did that once. He had eaten a pair of underwear and it was coming out the other end.

This may or may not be helpful.... But it might be worth it to check for bowel/intestinal obstructions.


----------

